# Uvasjön anfang Juni



## Sebÿ (25. April 2008)

Hallo Ich fahre anfang Juni für 2 Wochen an den Uvasjön. Der liegt ca 50 km von Kalmar und 90 km von Växjö entfernt. Kennt jemand den See und hat ein paar Tips?
Danke 
Sebastian


----------



## braxmax (25. April 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

hallo sebastian, ich hab lange in fröseke bei meiner mama gewohnt und viel dort geangelt, ist ja lustig, das du dahin fährst.

also, zum uvasjön, das ist ein sehr konventioneller schweidscher see: viele steine, viele hechte und viele untermaszige plötzen. grosse fische darfst du leider nicht erwarten, ausser vielleicht von den barschen, die können schon mal 1kg drauf haben. ansonsten sind hechte bis 6pfund seeehr häufig anzutreffen.
willst du friedfischangeln, rate ich dir am flusseinlauf an der schule zu angeln (anfang des sees), dort einfach ein paar kilo grundfutter einwerfen und sich an den 1-3pfund brassen erfreuen, ab und an kommt auch mal ne schleie vorbei. 

ein besserer tipp zum hectangeln ist der alsterån, der fluss, der durch den ort verläuft. folge dem einfach flussaufwärts und du wirst gute hechtstellen, wie zB tiefe kurven und breite abschnitte mit schilf vorfinden. hier kann man schon mal grössere hecte bis 10pfund fangen.

das erstmal dazu, gruss
max


----------



## Sebÿ (25. April 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

Hi!
Das ist ja echt lustig! :q
Jemanden zu finden der den See so gut kennt, 
hätte ich nicht erwartet! In Fröseke ligt auch 
noch unser Ferienhaus.
Ich hatte vor auf Hechte zu angeln. 
Die Größe find ich dabei nicht so wichtig. 
Du hast von vielen Steinen gesprochen. 
Das macht mir ein wenig Sorgen. 
Wie weit kommen die Steine denn an die Oberfäche ran? 
Will ja nicht den Mietkahn versenken oder die Schraube himmeln.
Kann man den Fluss auch mit dem selben Erlaubnisschein 
beangeln? Wenn du magst, kannste ja mal zu uns kommen und
mit uns angeln, oder einfach ein Bier zischen. In der ersten 
Woche bin ich mit mit meiner Freundin alleine da. Da könnte ein 
Gespräch unter Anglern nicht Schade 
In der 2. Woche kommt noch ein Kumpel per Flugzeug nach Växjö. 
Den holen wir da ab und dann wird richtig geangelt.
Danke 
Sebastian


----------



## braxmax (25. April 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

hallo,

hab leider den ganzen sommer zu tun, sommerjob, angelguidetouren und eigene specimentouren sind geplant. aber wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr ja mal einen tag zu mir nach växjhö auf ne guidetour kommen, dann kann ich euch ein paar der besten tricks auf smålandhecte zeigen, hier in växjö gibts auch schöne dicke zander, im uvasjön ldeider nicht.

ja,karte gilt für die gesamte strecke. steine sind nicht so das problem an de roberfläche,her am grund,also vorsicht beim fischen.

/
max


----------



## Sebÿ (25. April 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

Das ist ja mal ein nettes Angebot!
Vielleicht kann ich das ja mit dem geplanten Besuch in Växjö verbinden. Muss ja eh dorthin um meinen Kumpel abzuholen.Wenn du am Freitag den 13.6 Zeit hast(und nicht abergläubisch bist ), komm ich gerne auf dein Angebot zurück. 
Das mit den Steinen ist ja schon mal gut. Hänger und Abrisse gehören zum Angeln halt dazu. Wenn du möchtest kannst du mir ja mal ne PN schicken und wir unterhalten uns mal über den Angeltrip bei dir.
Sebastian


----------



## MickC70 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

Danke für den Tip... bin auch vom 07.06. - 21.06. in Fröseke am Uvasjön.


----------



## Sebÿ (30. April 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

Hi MickC70!
Dann werden sich unsere Wege bestimmt kreuzen.
Wo hast du dein Haus gebucht? Wenn du magst, 
können wir ja mal zusammen aufs Wasser.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MickC70 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

Hey Seby,
habe bei Novasol gebucht... ist eines der beiden roten Häuser die auf dem gleichen Grundstück stehen.

Klar, gemeinsames fischen (und trinken) ist immer gut.

Gruß
MickC70


----------



## Sebÿ (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

Das wird bestimmt lustig werden!
Du hast auch nur ca 100 km mehr weg als wir.
Wohne in der Nähe von Venlo. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja schon auf der Fähre
Wie geht ihr die Reise denn an? Wir fahren mit den Fähren
 von Deutschland und Dänemark.
Sebastian


----------



## MickC70 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

Freitags von Köln bis kurz vor Fehmarn und (550km) und Samstags dann den Rest bis Fröseke (550km).
Planen so gegen 16.00 - 18.00h beim Vermieter zu sein.


----------



## Sebÿ (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

Hi!
Wir machen das in einem Stück. Fahen Freitag morgen um 2.00 Uhr los und hoffen Samstag mittag da zu sein. Ich werde mich mit meiner Freundin beim Fahren abwechseln und dann sollte das schon klappen. Dann sehen wir uns bestimmt auf dem Wasser. 
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## ZaeArminio (15. September 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

Hi ihr Uvasjön-Reisende,

habe für nächstes Jahr im Mai auch eine der roten Hütten gebucht und wollte Euch mal nach Euren Angelerfahrungen befragen. Wie war es denn dieses Jahr im Juni und wo und wie habt Ihr denn was gefangen? Und wie sind denn die Hütten so?

Viele Grüße 
ZaeArminio


----------



## braxmax (16. September 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

hallo,

also mai ist die absolut beste hechtzeit, gutes timing! generell gesagt beisst der hecht jetzt überall und in allen tiefen. beste zeit ist früh morgens (5-9) und abends bis es dunkel wird (6-10). fisch am beste mit köfi an der pose, ansonsten grelle farben, was die kunstköder betrifft!

gruss
max


----------



## MickC70 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*



ZaeArminio schrieb:


> Hi ihr Uvasjön-Reisende,
> 
> habe für nächstes Jahr im Mai auch eine der roten Hütten gebucht und wollte Euch mal nach Euren Angelerfahrungen befragen. Wie war es denn dieses Jahr im Juni und wo und wie habt Ihr denn was gefangen? Und wie sind denn die Hütten so?
> 
> ...


 
Hi, wir waren Anfang Juni für zwei Wochen am Uvasjön.
Die Hütte (wir hatten die mittlere) war Super. Sauber, gut ausgestattet, alles funktionierte und nicht verwohnt.

Der Ort selber ist selber ist tot. Außer einer kleinen Tankstelle und einem kleinen Geschäft gibt es hier nichts. 
Zum Einkaufen muß man schon nach Orrefors (10km) oder Nybro (23km). Die Gegend ist bekannt für die Glashütten die man sich schon mal ansehen sollte. Außer angeln kann man nur relaxen und lesen und schlafen, etc. 

Meine Fangergebnisse für zwei Wochen waren etwas mau. 7 Hechte zwischen 12cm (!) und 55cm. Das kann jedoch auch an meinen Fähigkeiten liegen.
Gefangen habe ich ausschließlich beim Schleppen mit Wobbler. Vom Ufer aus habe ich viel Material verloren (Hänger). Köderfische fängst Du am bessten in dem kleinen Teich links neben der Zufahrt zum Haus (wirdst Du schon sehen). Alles in allem war es sehr schön (das Wetter hatte auch mitgespielt).

Gruß aus Köln


----------



## ZaeArminio (17. September 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Solche Fangerfolge kenne ich bisher leider auch aus Schweden. Gebe die Hoffnung aber nicht auf und fahre ja auch nicht nur zum Angeln hin. Dass die Hütten so gut sind wie es von den Bildern her scheint, ist toll. Gab es auch irgendwo soetwas wie einen Spielplatz? Wie war das zum Haus gehörende Ruderboot?

Werde es dann wie von braxmax vorgeschlagen auch mal mit Köderfisch versuchen und vielleicht auch mal im Alsterån. Habe noch nie in einem Fluß geangelt...

Wo liegen die Hütten denn? Direkt bei Fröseke?

Freue mich schon ein wenig (auch wenn es noch ewig bis zum Mai ist...)

Viele Grüße aus HH
ZaeArminio


----------



## braxmax (17. September 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

wenn es die neu gebauten häuser sind, liegen die etwas ausserhalb des ortes, im wald, direkt oberhalb des sees.

ja,den alsterån kann ich dir jetzt nur empfehlen, dort geht hechtmässig sicher mehr als im see. versuche die tiefen kurven des flusses flussaufwärts tief im wald, dort würst du fündig werden!

gruss
max


----------



## MickC70 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*



ZaeArminio schrieb:


> Gab es auch irgendwo soetwas wie einen Spielplatz? Wie war das zum Haus gehörende Ruderboot?
> 
> 
> Wo liegen die Hütten denn? Direkt bei Fröseke?
> ...


 
Ein kleiner Spielplatz ist an der Badestelle. Die Badestelle liegt an der Zufahrt zum Haus (ca. 4 Gehminuten vom Haus).

Die Boote sind in einem guten Zustand. Es empfiehlt sich auch den Motor zu mieten (wenn man keinen eigenen hat).

Die Häuser liegen an der Nordseite des Sees am Smedstorpsvägen. Wenn Du in Google Maps "Fröseke, Smedstorpsvägen" eingibts, liegen die Häuser (in der Kartenansicht) am Übergang von der breiteren Straße zur dünneren Straße. Der Bootssteg ist in Sichtweite.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der Angelschein nur für den See oder auch für den Fluß gilt. Hier kannst Du dann den Vermieter fragen da er Dir auch den Angelschein verkauft.

Gruß aus Köln


----------



## ZaeArminio (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und Tipps. Bin nun wieder zurück und wollte kurz meine Erfahrungen mitteilen. 

Hütten und Boot waren sehr gut. Der See ist auch sehr hübsch, nur die großen Fangerfolge blieben leider aus. Nach zusammen vielleicht 20 Stunden Angeln (insbesondere Schleppen mit Wobblern und Blinkern vom stehenden Boot aus) hatten wir einen Hecht von 68cm Länge (knapp 4 Pfund) und zwei kleine Hechte mit ca. 35 und 45 cm Länge. Dazu noch ein paar Bisse. Das war es leider. Zum Angeln mit Pose war es leider etwas zu windig.

Im Gästebuch unseres Hauses waren vielleicht so 10 bis 15 Einträge zum Thema Angeln und die waren alle nicht besonders positiv... Der Alsteran ist wirklich sehr flach und steinig. Unsere Nachbarn hatten dort aber auch zwei, drei kleinere Hechte. Im Uvasjön erging es allen Anglern so wie uns. Wobei der 68er Hecht mit Abstand der größte war. 

Der See ist so zwischen 3 bis 13 Meter tief. Es gibt praktisch keine Schilfkanten aber ein paar schöne Inseln und auch einige schöne Kanten im See (von ca. 5 Meter auf 2 Meter Tiefe). An einer dieser Kanten kamen die beiden kleinen Hechte. 

Also erwartet angeltechnisch nicht zu viel. Eventuell lieber mal mit Pose und Köderfisch versuchen. Wir hatten damit keinen Erfolg, allerdings konnten wir es wie gesagt auch nicht richtig testen. Mir hat es trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht. Allein die Ruhe und die schöne Landschaft ist es wert. Ausserdem war es für mich ein Familienurlaub und kein alleiniger Angelurlaub.

Wer aber mal eine richtig schöne Hütte in Schweden haben möchte ist bei den drei Novasol-Häusern genau richtig. Traumhaft.

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg!


----------



## Phantom1985 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

hey leute

ich habe eure beiträge bereits gelesen und bin schon gespannt den ich fahre jetzt am 22.08  nach fröseke und hätte noch ein paar fragen 

welche köder habt ihr benutzt ??
wo bekomme ich köder her in der umgebung??
wie kann ich mich in der stadt verständlich machen können die deutsch oder englisch??
wichtigste wo kriege ich meine angelkarte her ??
ist bei dem haus ein boot dabei ??

ich hoffe doch auf schnelle antworten


----------



## MickC70 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*



Phantom1985 schrieb:


> hey leute
> 
> ich habe eure beiträge bereits gelesen und bin schon gespannt den ich fahre jetzt am 22.08 nach fröseke und hätte noch ein paar fragen
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Phantom,
ich habe damals ausschließlich beim Schleppen mit Wobbler gefangen. Beim Spinnfischen vom Ufer habe ich viel Material verloren. (Hänger)
Wenn Du es mit Köderfisch versuchen willst, kannst Du diese in dem kleinen Teich mit Brotteig fangen. (Linke Seite an der Hauszufahrt).
Wo man Würmer, etc. kaufen kann weiß ich leider nicht.
Angelkarte und Boot (incl. Motor) konnte ich voriges Jahr beim Vermieter kaufen / mieten.

Gruß MickC70

P.S. War dieses Jahr am Vänern


----------



## Phantom1985 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

So, nun kurz meine Zusammenfassung zum Urlaub in Fröseke....

Also für Angler würde ich sagen absolutes no go, da der See sauer ist und die Hechte max 75 cm groß werden und es wirklich schwer ist welche zu fangen. 

Ich empfehle, geht nach Växjö. Wir waren dort zum Angeln bei Max (seine Beiträge könnt ihr etwas höher lesen oder ihr geht auf seine HP http://www.sportangeln-in-vaxjo.co.nr/ ) auf 2 Touren und ich muss sagen es hat sich gelohnt. Super Tage gehabt, das Wetter ideal und von Max kann ich behaupten, Hut ab, ein klasse Kerl, mach weiter so Max!!!

So, da ich gesehen hatte, dass viele gefragt haben wo sie Köder her kriegen, falls sie doch nach Fröseke gehen. Kleiner Tipp:

Nybro *centrum*
kurz nach Älghult *17,7km von fröseke* 

Noch eines
Fröseke ist echt super zum entspannen und abschalten aber leider nicht zum Angeln. Schöne Ausflugsziele in der Nähe (bis 100km das ist in Schweden absolut keine Strecke):

Elchpark bei Kosta 
Kleva Gruva bei Vetlanda 
Glasriket in Orrefors
Glasriket bei Maleras
Stadtcentrum Kalmar, danach Abstecher nach Öland
und ab besten McDonalds in Nybro.

Ach eines noch, in Schweden ist es schwer, "normales Brot" zu bekommen. **kein gesüßtes**Wo es welches gibt ist in Nybro bei Willys, in Orrefors im Einkaufsladen bei der Tankstelle oder in jedem Lidl.

Kleiner Tipp noch, wenn auf der Inhaltsangabe/Zutaten vom Brot "sirap" drauf steht, lasst es liegen, denn dann ist das Brot süß. Die Lätta ist in Schweden salzig und es gibt auch Wurst die süß ist.

Für unsere Angler die doch nach Fröseke gehen, habe euch eine kleinen Rat für eine Stelle, wo man doch den ein oder anderen Hecht erbeutet.Und zwar wenn man den See bis ans Ende fährt, führt dort ein kleiner Fluss weiter. Den fahrt ihr bis ihr an eine Staumauer kommt und dort davor liegen 2 große Steine im Wasser. Dort angelt ihr mit großen Blinkern und ihr werdet auf jeden Fall was landen.   

Also ich wünsche euch viel erfolg und glück!! 

Sollte jemand fragen haben, scheut euch nicht und schreibt mir einfach.


----------



## tbone0774 (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Uvasjön anfang Juni*

Aloha, ist das der linke oder der rechte See aus dem Screenshot von dem du sprichst? Gruß und Petri!


----------

